# How did people get so mean on the internet.



## Yil (Feb 5, 2016)

Constantly insulting and incriticisable.
I know I am a dick but this is way worse.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 5, 2016)

One usually points at something like https://www.penny-arcade.com/comic/2004/03/19 at this point in time. As for uncriticisable then I have never found anything yet that I could not criticise, occasionally it is pointless but it is still possible.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 5, 2016)

Easy, you can hide behind relative anonymity and say whatever you like. The internet isnt really a place with too many consequences.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Feb 5, 2016)

There is no anonymity on the internet. You can find out tons of personal info about people with just a name. I can show you how if you like.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 5, 2016)

Cause stupid fools also use the Internet and they irritate the living fuck out of others.
Same thing happens IRL.
People hate others for certain things.
People irritate other people.

Just be nice and shrug it off.
If you don't want to be treated badly, then don't treat others badly.


----------



## TVL (Feb 5, 2016)

I see it in youtube comments and sometimes shades of it here. I think those people are either miserable or they are cowards who never voice their opinion in real life, and internet gives them a chance to vent. Or the third kind that just want some form of attention by saying something they know a lot of people will get pissed by reading.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 5, 2016)

Because behind a screen, some people feel in invulnerable, and give themselve the right to be mean to anyone.

Just ignore them and move on.


----------



## Veho (Feb 5, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> One usually points at something like https://www.penny-arcade.com/comic/2004/03/19 at this point in time.


This. Freedom from consequence tempts some people to unleash their inner fuckwad, that they usually keep in check in public for fear of retribution.


----------



## Yil (Feb 5, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Because behind a screen, some people feel in invulnerable, and give themselve the right to be mean to anyone.
> 
> Just ignore them and move on.


Is that a cat?
Also is not information more spreadable on the internet?
So many devs quit because of the constant and unnecessary cursing of users for some minor delay, failure or unwillingness of delivering a feature(which might cause issue to dev's normal life). And somehow hip never gets attacked.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 5, 2016)

It's significantly easier to just say whatever you want on the internet. I do have a policy of only saying things to people I would say to their face. Too bad i'm brutally honest IRL too.

However it's also easier to just not care what people say to you on the internet. Someone calls you a name? Who cares? They're just some random person over the internet. People who get overly sensitive or offended are hilarious.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 5, 2016)

It depends on whereabouts you are on the internet. Most places are sane and respectful whilst others anything goes so if you feel offended in this you have to remove yourself from them. Sometimes people on the internet only want positive feedback but that's just not the reality of the internet, so to avoid it, it's best to not use it or have the disclaimed "Please only leave positive comments".

However, in doing so, they would be unintentionally asking for negative comments.


----------



## amoulton (Feb 5, 2016)

Because "niceness" is a societal ideal of just _certain_ communities. (I see that you're Canadian) The internet is global, however- so we make our own goddamn rules.


----------



## Monado_III (Feb 5, 2016)

amoulton said:


> Because "niceness" is a societal ideal of just _certain_ communities. (I see that you're Canadian) The internet is global, however- so we make our own goddamn rules.


What rules? People on the internet seem to do whatever the f*** they want without giving a damn. In some cases it is freaking pathetic how low they go in order to get attention, even if they drive someone to suicide in the process.


----------



## amoulton (Feb 5, 2016)

Monado_III said:


> What rules? People on the internet seem to do whatever the f*** they want without giving a damn. In some cases it is freaking pathetic how low they go in order to get attention, even if they drive someone to suicide in the process.


Well adjusted people don't hit self-destruct over comments on the internet. They turn off the computer and walk away. People who kill themselves have pre-existing mental conditions that aren't helped by that kind of casual erasure.

Everybody has their own morality, much of it happens to align, but there are really millions of individuals online- with their own styles, attitudes, points of view, and they all theoretically have a valid place in the world...maybe not all on *this* forum.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 5, 2016)

Yil said:


> Constantly insulting and incriticisable.
> I know I am a dick but this is way worse.



Easy: Peer pressure! That's the problem.


----------



## Hoppy (Feb 5, 2016)

azoreseuropa said:


> Easy: Peer pressure! That's the problem.


This. Sooo much this. :\
Though I am one to avoid arguments and the like, reading them feels just the same as participating in them.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 5, 2016)

Hells Malice said:


> It's significantly easier to just say whatever you want on the internet. I do have a policy of only saying things to people I would say to their face. Too bad i'm brutally honest IRL too.


If I followed that, I'd say practically nothing on the internet.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 5, 2016)

azoreseuropa said:


> Easy: Peer pressure! That's the problem.


I do not think peer pressure is responsible per se, maybe in real life but it is slightly different on the internet. However there is an observation from games where if your would be team are dragging your game down then you have to set the barrier to entry for your team high or you go down, if anybody that joins is an asset, however small, then that is a different matter entirely. Or if you prefer this is why when it is combined with the deliberately obtuse and near impenetrable mechanics seen in most attempts at the concept that DOTA/MOBA games feature such awful communities.


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 5, 2016)

Cause anybody can get it


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 5, 2016)

Anonymity helps, coupled with the idea that really nothing can stop you.
If I call you a "piece of shit," on the Temp, what happens to me in real life? Nothing, you got insulted and I leave unharmed.


----------



## zoogie (Feb 5, 2016)

I'll play devil's advocate here and say that not only the rude are encouraged by anonymity, but also people who make careless and irrational posts that sometimes draw the ire of the less-than-patient.

The best compromise here is to ignore stupid posts and move on rather than be baited into an argument by them.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 5, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> I do not think peer pressure is responsible per se, maybe in real life but it is slightly different on the internet. However there is an observation from games where if your would be team are dragging your game down then you have to set the barrier to entry for your team high or you go down, if anybody that joins is an asset, however small, then that is a different matter entirely. Or if you prefer this is why when it is combined with the deliberately obtuse and near impenetrable mechanics seen in most attempts at the concept that DOTA/MOBA games feature such awful communities.



Yeah, you do not *think* peers pressure is responsible per se because *"think"* in the sentence is the reason why you are not sure about it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 5, 2016)

I fear you are reading too much into my, usually overly verbose and with a leaning towards diplomatic phrasing, choice of words.


----------



## insidexdeath (Feb 5, 2016)

For some reason people also seem to think that they would gain respect by being rude. It could be a considering factor, because some tend to reply in a way that gives the impression that they're scared after being criticised etc.. I've noticed it on the Temp as well. Some new members who joined last year somehow managed to form a mini gang where they always gang up on people who ask questions and stupid questions, which is inexcusable.


----------



## Attacker3 (Feb 5, 2016)

Fuck you.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 5, 2016)

I am currently disagreeing with your opinion and there's nothing you can do to stop me.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Feb 5, 2016)

Its really pathetic when you think about it how people act differently on the internet than they would in Real Life. That speaks volumes about what kind of person they are.

I'm fortunate enough to not come across idiots through my daily life.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 6, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Anonymity helps, coupled with the idea that really nothing can stop you.
> If I call you a "piece of shit," on the Temp, what happens to me in real life? Nothing, you got insulted and I leave unharmed.



On a previous forum I was a regular on, I got into a big argument with some dude and he pretty much said that^. So I gave him my name and where to find me and told him to 'come at me bro'.
Never did show up...too bad. It was a primarily Canadian forum so he was actually only 30-40 min drive from me too.

No real reason to tell that since you are right, it was just a hilarious thing your post reminded me of.


----------



## Monado_III (Feb 6, 2016)

amoulton said:


> Well adjusted people don't hit self-destruct over comments on the internet. They turn off the computer and walk away. People who kill themselves have pre-existing mental conditions that aren't helped by that kind of casual erasure.
> 
> Everybody has their own morality, much of it happens to align, but there are really millions of individuals online- with their own styles, attitudes, points of view, and they all theoretically have a valid place in the world...maybe not all on *this* forum.


Not everyone on the internet lives 500 miles away from each other. There is very little difference between some people's online and offline life.  *coughAmandaToddcough*


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 6, 2016)

I try to have a policy of not going to places where there are many assholes and if I do I'm only there to gain information on a subject (lurk). So far my safe places are:

* GBATemp

* Wrestlingforum (the TNA section. The rest of the site is filled with WWE fanboys and dickheads)

* XDA (the Fire TV section but most of that community pisses me off with their lack of care for gaming and their obsession with Kodi. Still the best place for Fire TV stuff... for now)

My not safe places:

* Rangerboard (people there are just dicks. I made one thread on why a TV-PG Power Rangers would be good for series expansion and most of that forum enjoyed ripping my thread to pieces)

* Trek BBS (Try explaining to a long time Trek fan that the show needs to expand to being "down to earth" so a new audience can be created and watch that person flip their shit. So much for that Vulcan logic)

* Tumblr (I'm only there for the porn. Too many people whine and bitch about things there. I'm all for social justice but you can't be politically correct all the god damn time)

Not so safe places to a much lesser degree:

* YouTube (everyone would be much happier if they only watched the videos and never look at comments)

*GoNintendo (the blog post are fine, the comments are filled with Nintendo apologists who believe that Big N can do no wrong)

As you can see, I get that most people suck and quite frankly I don't have time to waste on being frustrated so I stick to sites that put a smile on my face.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 6, 2016)

LightyKD said:


> I try to have a policy of not going to places where there are many assholes and if I do I'm only there to gain information on a subject (lurk). So far my safe places are:
> 
> * GBATemp
> 
> ...



Tumblr, YouTube and IMDb are three places which are filled with users who either act as trolls but really are just themselves and then others play along. It can be a bit of fun for a short while but after, it just gets monotonous. Like, Nintendo Everything (god forbid anyone says anything bad about Nintendo or its products there).


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 6, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Tumblr, YouTube and IMDb are three places which are filled with users who either act as trolls but really are just themselves and then others play along. It can be a bit of fun for a short while but after, it just gets monotonous. Like, Nintendo Everything (god forbid anyone says anything bad about Nintendo or its products there).


I left the Nintendo Everything Facebook group because it was really starting to get all anti-piracy/anti-modding and of course I call bullshit on that.


----------



## funnystory (Feb 7, 2016)

LightyKD said:


> I left the Nintendo Everything Facebook group because it was really starting to get all anti-piracy/anti-modding and of course I call bullshit on that.



Bro I have a convo we had in 2008 from you I can't believe you still post LOL.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Feb 7, 2016)

It's just how people really are.

This video might help you understand.


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 7, 2016)

funnystory said:


> Bro I have a convo we had in 2008 from you I can't believe you still post LOL.


Yeah. I'm still around.


----------



## WeedZ (Feb 7, 2016)

Bortz said:


> Easy, you can hide behind relative anonymity and say whatever you like. The internet isnt really a place with too many consequences.


Absolute truth. You don't have to worry about getting punched in the mouth if you talk shit to someone that doesn't know who or where you are.


----------



## BurningDesire (Feb 9, 2016)

You know how vampires get mean when they see garlic?
We Humans get mean when we see salt.

And well.... The internet is full of salt.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Feb 9, 2016)

first off, its always been like t his, but for a while, netiques and the fact that you didnt have unlimited email accounts to build armies of sockpuppets, helped a lot in reigning in people from being dicks.
in addition to that, in the early days, most average people, if they didnt use their name in the first place, at least used their clear names in their email account, so yeah. you didn't want everyone to know you had way conflicting thoughts.

nowadays, we're much more anonymous and our supposed only opponent is too. that makes it easy t o stop seeing them as human and nitpick at every little piece of bs to downright mobbing them or trying to win arguements not by arguments, but by smearing their name all over tumblr and crap.

also, the fact that we lose x % of what we say online, for lack of voice tone and body language helps in perpetually creating more and new misunderstandings.

couple that with everyone having quick and easy access to links, websites and forums that support their ideas (confirmation bias and stuff), online arguments rarely are about one side changing their opinion in light of new and locigal evidence, its about defending a beliefe with all the zealousy religion wishes it still had. funny fact, if you're an idiot with an idiot idea and someone intelligent lays out in a logical, reasonable way, not talking down to you even, but just explaining in fine detail, why your idea is faulty, you're actually most likely to leave that conversation being even surer that your idea is true or right.

because, surprise, we can also brush off every intelligent and logical counterarguement as conspiracy, lies or misdirection. just cause. so yeah, endless anger and agony awaits us all


----------



## Hungry Friend (Feb 11, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> There is no anonymity on the internet. You can find out tons of personal info about people with just a name. I can show you how if you like.


True but it gives you the illusion of anonymity so people are more likely to vent their frustrations and spew all kinds of venom. I usually try to play nice these days but back when I was a kid in the mid-late 90s and early 00s I was an asshole online. I was more of a troll(posting disgusting porn on forums and such) than someone spewing hate but being behind a computer, despite there being zero _actual_ anonymity, gives you that illusion.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Feb 11, 2016)

If you say something on the internet, you can't see their face or reaction when they see your message. In real life, you'll be able to see how they feel. Plus, you can't punch someone in the face over the internet (if you're just an average user)


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 11, 2016)

DarkFlare69 said:


> If you say something on the internet, you can't see their face or reaction when they see your message. In real life, you'll be able to see how they feel. Plus, you can't punch someone in the face over the internet (if you're just an average user)


Not physically but possibly mentally if they still keep on biting the same old shoe. I tend to sometimes stick to conversations here and there but when they keep on going forever I just.. move on.


----------



## loco365 (Feb 11, 2016)

Probably because the internet is a fairly anonymous proxy for people, although it's not too anonymous in some cases.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 11, 2016)

LightyKD said:


> * Tumblr (I'm only there for the porn. Too many people whine and bitch about things there. I'm all for social justice but you can't be politically correct all the god damn time)


Tumblr honestly scares the shit out of me at this point, especially with what happened with that person who drew a Steven Universe character "wrong" so a hoard of people went after her sending death threats and telling her to kill herself.
I feel safer on 4chan than I do on Tumblr.


----------



## cvskid (Feb 11, 2016)

If someone really wanted to know where you lived then they could find you one way or another to get some type of revenge right? If not by using the normal internet then maybe by using the forbidden "deep web".


----------



## Blood Fetish (Feb 12, 2016)

I've never met a mean person on the internet. You need new friends.


----------



## Yil (Feb 12, 2016)

cvskid said:


> If someone really wanted to know where you lived then they could find you one way or another to get some type of revenge right? If not by using the normal internet then maybe by using the forbidden "deep web".


Nah, just check your ip address, hack into government server and steal all your money and report you to the police. Those who have manner are potentially more dangerous.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 12, 2016)

Blood Fetish said:


> I've never met a mean person on the internet. You need new friends.


Just misunderstood people.


----------



## quackstar84 (Feb 20, 2016)

People seem to use the internet as their personally venting place. Issue with this is that this vent is absorbed by others who will need to vent it... vicious circle.


----------



## Touko White (Feb 20, 2016)

It's called 4chan, it's the 'scum de la scum' of the Internet as Gene Hunt (from Life on Mars and Ashes to Ashes) would say.
People toy with the idea of being anonymous and abuse it, it's like people who hide behind proxies, VPN and Tor so they can't be found out trolling.

Someone I know is constantly getting hacked for no reason, their forum was once open for about four days and then it was destroyed with rainbow colour and this spamming idiot with no life other than to troll.


----------



## quackstar84 (Feb 20, 2016)

Yep Dixie, it's simple sadistic as they gain pleasure from others pain. I figure they were bullied themselves. Really would be helpful for themselves and others to seek therapy. I found cognitive behavioural therapy to be very helpful myself.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm always a nice guy, I refuse to let the internet destroy me. Lol


----------



## Touko White (Feb 22, 2016)

omgpwn666 said:


> I'm always a nice guy, I refuse to let the internet destroy me. Lol


Really the only people who are idiots in this digital land, are 4chan users and Reddit users who are mainly very immature men or are 12 years old.
I know what shit posting is since I moderate a chan board and I hate shit posts so much. (then again I moan about people when they don't post in a thread I make)


----------



## quackstar84 (Feb 22, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> Really the only people who are idiots in this digital land, are 4chan users and Reddit users who are mainly very immature men or are 12 years old.



The flame/hate/lame forum on orgish.org is mental. That's less known thought.


----------



## ErikH526 (Feb 23, 2016)

I know everyone is entitled to their opinion I would just ignore them. I honestly wouldn't take them seriously those people make up a small part of the world.


----------



## NightWolve (Feb 23, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> One usually points at something like https://www.penny-arcade.com/comic/2004/03/19 at this point in time. As for uncriticisable then I have never found anything yet that I could not criticise, occasionally it is pointless but it is still possible.



My personal favorite is Youtube Comment Fight. Never gets old for me, still makes me laugh!

It's so well produced for a fan effort, you got the opening gang war scene paying homage to "The West Side Story" with the singer putting a stop to it, the idea to have him pop up in front of the backdrop of Youtube while singing, the music is great, etc. beyond accurately skewering the reality of the flame wars/fighting that occurs!! It's genius! They even immortalized the tactic of hijacking a popular [high visibility] video/thread by fanatics to market/spam their political views where it's completely unrelated to the video/thread in question... I go into a gardening or a chipmunk video for example, and I'll see attacks on Fox News or "_George W. Bush is an international terrorist_" in the comments sections, etc. Heh.



P.S. The Metallica guy is the best!


----------



## Touko White (Feb 23, 2016)

I love YouTube comment fights when they're over:
a) something stupid
b) something unrelated to the video

Because it usually makes either one or both persons look stupid, and makes you fully realise the level of debate experience the YT Community has.


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 23, 2016)

'cuz i'm an asshole that likes to point out logic flaws in other people's arguements? and then get flaunted with insults and then point out the flaws in the insults... yeah i'm just a good'ol jerk


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Feb 23, 2016)

Yil said:


> Constantly insulting and incriticisable.
> I know I am a dick but this is way worse.


How did people get so stupid? No, I'm just kidding. But, you should know that everyone contains a unique personality and that not everyone is nice.


----------



## phalk (Feb 23, 2016)

Has it ever been different?
It's been this way since I remember (late 1990's)


----------



## Touko White (Feb 24, 2016)

phalk said:


> Has it ever been different?
> It's been this way since I remember (late 1990's)


With the advent of extra anonymity, free video sites and such, along with the fact there's experienced internet and newbs, it's more open to be hurtful and these people abuse it.
No matter what people say to me I'll still be using the Internet for communication because there's some things I couldn't dare 'post' in real life.

(and yeah, you can argue I capitalise, space out and other things differently in and between posts)


----------



## Zerousen (Feb 24, 2016)

zoogie said:


> I'll play devil's advocate here and say that not only the rude are encouraged by anonymity, but also people who make careless and irrational posts that sometimes draw the ire of the less-than-patient.



Basically 11 year old me, when I first joined GBAtemp. Didn't know how to use the site so I somehow managed to double post threads in USN asking what the best NDS flashcart was. Needless to say, I managed to incur the wrath of some people. I though I had done nothing wrong, but looking back on it now I was rather ignorant and cringe-y, to say the least. I could see why people would get annoyed when they have to deal with children on the internet. 

I appreciate the more patient members and staff, as they welcomed and comforted me when I thought everyone hated me, and they're the reason why I'm still around on GBAtemp to this day.


----------



## LittleFlame (Jul 6, 2016)

oh this thread haha
I'm not that mean on the internet
i'm mean everywhere


----------



## Engert (Jul 6, 2016)

Like  most of you said, anonymity coupled with a sense of insecurity and entitlement makes people assholes on the web. People with dual personalities. 

I am from Boston myself and I'm a real asshole in real life and very proud of it because I live in a city of assholes.  Just yesterday I cut a dozens of cars off when I swerved from the fast lane all the way to the right and I stopped completley because I had to pick someone up. 
At least three cars went mental and started screaming at me "hey asshole" and I simply said "move the fuck along people, I'm picking someone up. Move along ! "


----------



## Youkai (Jul 6, 2016)

I try to be as nice as possible most of the time BUT some people still think I am an asshole as I try not to lie and tell my real opinion even if it is against the majority.
Sometimes it is only because my English is not perfect and I do mistakes which make it looks stupid or ignorant or whatever.

But yeah many stupid people online,
Just recently some weird Nazi wrote to me on Facebook and was offending me in every possible way trough the messaging system saying I am not a real German using foreign signs for my name (my FB name is in Katakana so that not every idiot finds me), hat I should leave Germany, that he would beat me up if he saw me and stuff like that XD


----------



## Blebleman (Jul 6, 2016)

There was a time when only smart people could use computers.


----------



## dimmidice (Jul 6, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> There is no anonymity on the internet. You can find out tons of personal info about people with just a name. I can show you how if you like.


Wow, you know how to google too?!


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jul 6, 2016)

dimmidice said:


> Wow, you know how to google too?!


Seeing some of the people on this site, knowing how to turn on a computer is hard for them.


----------



## mgrev (Jul 6, 2016)

well people are mean because it's not face to face. people that are mean face to face are even worse


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 6, 2016)

Take this for what it is, OP.


----------



## Viri (Jul 6, 2016)

When I went out Trick or Treating with my sister, niece and nephews last year.(Yes, I know I'm too old, but dressing up is so much fun!) I went out as the Grim Reaper, because he looks cool! 

When I was out, I realized nobody could see my face or know who I am, so my inner asshole came alive! I started photo bombing people, and made a lot of unattractive girls(srsly, not even a single looker) very mad at me. I also seen little kids, and scared them, and made them flee from me. It was quite the fun night for me! I guess the second post in this thread is kinda true 

Then at the end, I dropped my phone, and the screen shattered! I guess karma!


----------



## Jayro (Jul 6, 2016)

For those of us that have been here online since it's birth, we're tired of seeing noobs post the same B.S., day in, day out. Something's gotta give man, everyone has a limit. The sheer stupidity I see daily drives me up the wall. Unchecked extreme feminism running rampant, oversaturated/overused memes, and kids today are flipping their "genders" they got from tumblr like it's the Wheel of Fortune. Luckily we have the ability to be anonymous keyboard warriors, and face no consequences in real life for it.


----------



## mgrev (Jul 6, 2016)

Jayro said:


> For those of us that have been here online since it's birth, we're tired of seeing noobs post the same B.S., day in, day out. Something's gotta give man, everyone has a limit. The sheer stupidity I see daily drives me up the wall. Unchecked extreme feminism running rampant, oversaturated/overused memes, and kids today are flipping their "genders" they got from tumblr like it's the Wheel of Fortune. Luckily we have the ability to be anonymous keyboard warriors, and face no consequences in real life for it.


well some have the consequence of not having a social life due to "too much internet" though


----------



## Seriel (Jul 6, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> There is no anonymity on the internet. You can find out tons of personal info about people with just a name. I can show you how if you like.


Go for it.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jul 6, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Go for it.


Can't right now, sorry. Too busy DDOSing Indian tech support scammers.


----------



## Seriel (Jul 6, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> Can't right now, sorry. Too busy DDOSing Indian tech support scammers.


_Totally.
Of course you are._


----------



## mgrev (Jul 6, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> Can't right now, sorry. Too busy DDOSing Indian tech support scammers.


do it with me after you're done


----------



## Seriel (Jul 6, 2016)

mgrev said:


> do it with me after you're done


And me!


----------



## Jao Chu (Jul 6, 2016)

Anonymity is the number one cause of people acting like dicks.

Internet + keyboard seems to amplify the effect exponentially also.....


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jul 6, 2016)

mgrev said:


> do it with me after you're done





Jackus said:


> And me!


Welp, I'm afraid I can't anymore. I had a memory leak after sending about 2 million requests in like 10 seconds and my computer force restarted. Then Windows Defender flagged LOIC as a virus and deleted it. :/


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jul 7, 2016)

Because... anonymity?
I don't care if your IP is showed/logged in 99% of every website that exists(I use TOR on most sites), it does not matter, the internet is based on anonymity.
With this, people can say what they desire without consequences because they are behind a monitor.
And so are you, so you shoudn't really be worried/offended by what anyone says about you on the Internet


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jul 7, 2016)

Detachment from any social consequences


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 7, 2016)

Ugh, I hate posts like this.

There was never a time when everybody on the internet _was simultaneously _nice to each other. It is just much easier to see the hate. It didn't just sprout up.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 7, 2016)

Jao Chu said:


> Anonymity is the number one cause of people acting like dicks.
> 
> Internet + keyboard seems to amplify the effect exponentially also.....


People aren't just harsh on the internet.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 8, 2016)

People on the internet are no different than in real life, trolling or not, is who they are and every individual is different. They will react, respond, behave, and have different personality just all the same as others already do. I do admit one is more worst than the other but i won't say which one cause may start a debate. But that's how LIFE IS and has been since people started becoming more social. Just think of it as the story of the maverick wars in the megaman x games story line. Anyone can be like that, people will do whatever they want to and that's just how they are. I have lots to say but i won't since i think i did already in my very first post on the introduction page and some others blog post if i remember correctly. I have been bullied in real life and online, I have been diagnosed with aspergers syndrome, people who don't get treated the same even those considered normal and not under any circumstances "Mental disability" So it is what it is. Best you can do is avoid and stay away from what you aren't comfortable with and find things you are comfortable with.


----------



## haipro2001 (Jul 8, 2016)

Human are always mean. They just show fake respect to other. THey become more honest on the internet


----------

